

Einstein letter on God to be auctioned on eBay - zengr
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20121007/einstein-letter/

======
zengr
Meta: [http://www.lettersofnote.com/2009/10/word-god-is-product-
of-...](http://www.lettersofnote.com/2009/10/word-god-is-product-of-human-
weakness.html)

